# Logitech G510 gaming keyboard



## demonikal (Oct 18, 2012)

I got this Logitech G510 gaming keyboard in August of this year (screenshot) from Newegg. I thought I was going off to school and was gonna be gaming in my spare time. I haven't game since Quake II and the original Fallout in 1999 and never ended up using it to game. 

Asking price is $40 including shipping.

And in terms of payment, I'd prefer Paypal. It's the safest for both parties.

Cheers.

P.S. I never edited my keyboard/mouse combo and speakers if you're wondering why it doesn't say Logitech G510 on there. I suppose I will when I get a new keyboard. No sense in doing it now.


----------



## demonikal (Oct 19, 2012)

Just wanted to let everyone know, if you're interested in the keyboard but would like a lower price, let me know. I'll be leaving today and be back Sunday afternoon. If you think there is a price that's more fair, then just let me know. I only have one acquaintance who games, messaged him on FB and he said he just got a new gaming laptop. So, I'm SOL for now. But if you want to low-ball me, I won't consider it low-balling cuz I've never done this before.


----------



## Troncoso (Oct 19, 2012)

PM'd


----------



## blue957400 (Oct 22, 2012)

PMd


----------



## demonikal (Oct 22, 2012)

I got 4 different PM's from people. This would really be a lot easier for me and for everyone else if the actual price offers were made through the the forum and not through PM. [And] if I remember correctly, the forum rules said something about not making transactions through PM, but maybe that just meant PM'ing random people.

Either way, would prefer to see everyone's offers out here so everyone interested could see what everyone else was offering price-wise. Obviously, the best price offer is going to get the keyboard, but I don't want people haggling either.


----------



## valtopps (Oct 23, 2012)

i have a small desk and wondering if this would fit it. could you give me some measurements like the length and width. thanks


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Oct 24, 2012)

valtopps said:


> i have a small desk and wondering if this would fit it. could you give me some measurements like the length and width. thanks



9.9 x 3.4 x 21 inches


----------



## demonikal (Oct 24, 2012)

voyagerfan99 said:


> 9.9 x 3.4 x 21 inches



That's very strange. Maybe you are getting your dimensions from the manufacturer, but I have the keyboard right next to me.

The LCD panel is the tallest part on the keyboard:
WITH the legs being used underneath, it's 2 inches high.
WITHOUT the legs being used underneath, it's approximately 1.5 inches high.

From left to right, EXACT measurement is 20.5 inches. This guy has a small desk, so I think it's better if he gets exact measurements from someone that owns the keyboard itself.

From front to back (without wrist rest to the back of the LCD panel), it is exactly 8.5 inches.


----------



## blue957400 (Oct 24, 2012)

Ill offer $35 shipped (again) haha. Let me know. I've PM'd you again.


----------



## tech savvy (Oct 24, 2012)

It's a nice keyboard. I have the G510, and it's been great! It's a steal at $40 shipped. GL w/s.


----------



## valtopps (Oct 24, 2012)

wow 20.5" it just fits. ill send you a offer through pm


----------



## demonikal (Oct 24, 2012)

tech savvy said:


> It's a nice keyboard. I have the G510, and it's been great! It's a steal at $40 shipped. GL w/s.



What does "GL w/s" mean, tech savvy? I can only guess w/s means with shipping, but I can't guess what "GL" means.


----------



## demonikal (Oct 24, 2012)

voyagerfan99 said:


> 9.9 x 3.4 x 21 inches



The box itself is 21 inches long and [the box] is 9.0 inches exactly wide (almost 1mm under 9.0 inches) and [the box] is 2 3/8 inches high exactly.


----------



## demonikal (Oct 24, 2012)

blue957400 said:


> Ill offer $35 shipped (again) haha. Let me know. I've PM'd you again.



Just depends on shipping. I'm not gonna ask anymore than $35 for the keyboard since I have two offers for that. But the other interested party I'm waiting on a zip code. The person I sell it to depends on the cost of shipping, because obviously more shipping takes more out of the my pocket. It's already $11.10 USPS Parcel Post to California for example and if I shipped today, for example, it would arrive via Parcel Post (since I unfortunately can't take advantage of Media Mail ) on Oct. 30th.


----------



## Troncoso (Oct 24, 2012)

demonikal said:


> What does "GL w/s" mean, tech savvy? I can only guess w/s means with shipping, but I can't guess what "GL" means.



I believe he means "Good luck with sale".

Also, can you not triple post. It is possible to multi quote into one post.


----------



## demonikal (Oct 24, 2012)

Troncoso said:


> I believe he means "Good luck with sale".
> 
> Also, can you not triple post. It is possible to multi quote into one post.



Okay, thanks Troncoso. And I didn't know about triple-posting even though I read the forum rules. I don't want to get a warning or banned for something so miniscule, but thanks for the heads-up. I'm still a n00b.


----------



## blue957400 (Oct 24, 2012)

Zip code is 91767, let me know. I might be able to do $36-37 if that helps. That's my attempt at negotiating for under the asking price haha (although I know $40 is a steal anyways).


----------



## blue957400 (Oct 26, 2012)

Still selling this?


----------



## valtopps (Oct 26, 2012)

payment sent


----------



## blue957400 (Oct 26, 2012)

Lame, could have let me know if you wanted more money. Thanks anyways though. Kids these days...


----------



## johnb35 (Oct 26, 2012)

I will be amending the for sale section rules.  To be fair, it should be first come first served.  Whoever says they are interested and pm's the seller should have first dibs on the item and then it moves to the next person.  

All for sale items need to be listed with a price.  We aren't ebay, it's not right to see who will offer you more money.  I will also bring this up to the mod/admin team.


----------



## blue957400 (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks johnb35, I was really interested in this, the seller stopped replying to me and then sold it...wasn't aware this wasn't a problem but its good that this post caught it so this doesn't happen to future members.


----------



## valtopps (Oct 26, 2012)

i offered full price you didnt. so report what? demonikal did nothing wrong, admin better go find something better to do then bother with this.


----------



## blue957400 (Oct 26, 2012)

Who's to say I wasn't going to offer full price though? I offered first is what Johnb35 is saying. So the seller should have asked if I wanted to add more since you had the higher offer but I offered first. That is the problem.


----------



## blue957400 (Oct 26, 2012)

W/e though Id rather not argue but that was the problem. Good buy for you.


----------



## demonikal (Oct 26, 2012)

blue957400 said:


> Lame, could have let me know if you wanted more money. Thanks anyways though. Kids these days...



Wait, um, who's the kid? I quote "I know $40 is a steal anyway" and "lol" or "haha" after that and yet still offering me $5 less in the beginning. So if $40 is a steal, then $35 is basically like free for a 3-month old $99.99 keyboard, huh?

Per moderators: I never said used anyone's name and I wasn't, whatever the word is for yelling obscenities at someone on the forum, but thought I should stand up for myself when someone calls me a "kid" when I'm more than a decade older than them, etc. etc. etc.


----------



## blue957400 (Oct 26, 2012)

Just because you are a decade older doesn't make you older (in a sense). I will admit I thought you where a kid as most people on this forum seem to be (my fault for assuming I guess) which is why I was talking to you in that manner. If you had told me that you wanted $40 I would have gave you $40. It clearly states in your post "$40 OBO" which is why I offered $35 originally. You told me I had the highest bid and never got back to me if I was still the highest bid. Had you told me someone offered x amount more than my offer I would have offered more because as you said above $35, $40, even $50 is steal for a 3-month old keyboard that retails for $99+. Ill admit my comment was a bit immature on my part but you selling it once someone made a higher offer, rather than telling me there was a higher offer (which would ultimately be to your benefit) shows your understanding of bidding wars/maximizing profit.  Like I said i'm not trying to argue here, you've already sold your item. Good for you. Just wanted to point out that this was unfair which is why Johnb35 posted as I'm sure he noticed this was not an issue in the past on this forum.


----------



## blue957400 (Oct 26, 2012)

Taken from your message to my inbox. 2 days ago.
Originally Posted by blue957400:
I said: Ill offer you $35 shipped. Money ready. Let me know. I've been looking for a wireless back lit keyboard but this being a gaming and back lit keyboard I'm thinking screw the wireless and help a fellow member out haha.

You said: blue957400, Troncoso, and bcoffee20:

This is the best offer I've gotten. I'll wait until the end of the week (Friday) and if no one has gotten back to me, I may have to try eBay. I can't purchase another keyboard without funds from this keyboard, at least not this month, so if you can't do something by Friday, I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Troncoso (Oct 26, 2012)

blue... just let it go. johnb has already seen the matter. There is no reason to argue it further.

The keyboard is sold. Nothing you say is going to get it in your hands now.


----------

